# Royal Purple Vs. Red Line



## Vayber (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently went to a store to try to obtain some royal purple for my tune up. They told me the only stuff they carried was Red Line. Is it better than Royal Purple for tranny, gear, and motor oil? Or what are the differences?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it's mostly preference. motul makes a lot more import specific items. most people with imports go with motul, and most muscle car guys go with royal purple.


----------

